# Help!



## Veek (Jul 2, 2006)

My family and I are going to pick up our '07 27RSDS on Friday. This will be our first TT, upgrading from a tent camper.

The mods I am having done so far are vent covers, dual 6 volt batteries, and a power tongue jack. I also have a Prodigy brake controller and 1200# Equal-I-zer hitch. My question is what other mods are most common that I will benefit from and eventually get anyway? I would prefer just to get them now rather than wait until later. I know some things are personal preference such as swapping the blinds out or a shower curtain modification but I am asking about mods that will make maintenance or our camping experience more enjoyable. I know that the list could be long but please feel free to suggest your favorite mods that you would definitely do again.

I appreciate your help and I look forward to meeting many of you at a future rally.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Turn buckles on the outside cook stove to keep it level. Kirk


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats on the 27rsds
You might consider the Quickie Flush vent the Microwave to the outside rather then inside
Then there's always a Add-A-Room
I'm sure other will think of other stuff you could have done

Don


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

One quick and easy one is the gutter extension. Keeps (most) rainwater from running down the side of your trailer, thus reducing black streaks. Easy on. Cheap.

Mark


----------



## wercertifyable (Jun 23, 2005)

I reccomend the deck plates (from a marine/boat/rv store) mod. Since I have done it, its no bother at all turning on and off LP tanks as well as switching from front to back tank.


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

aplvlykat said:


> Turn buckles on the outside cook stove to keep it level. Kirk


I like that one, and may have to incorporate it for my OB. Thanks.


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

I really like the water accumulator tank- the noisy pump doesn't cycle as much.
Kevin P.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

If you can get the dealer to do it.

1 - Quickie Flush
2 - Power Jack
3 - Gutter Extensions
4 - Battery selector/disconnect switch
5 - Maxx Air Vents

The list can on and on.

Good Luck

Thor


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

wercertifyable said:


> I reccomend the deck plates (from a marine/boat/rv store) mod. Since I have done it, its no bother at all turning on and off LP tanks as well as switching from front to back tank.


What are deck plates? I hate the fact that you have to remove the darn cover to furn on/off the LP tanks.


----------



## BenandTina (Jul 13, 2005)

I definately agree with the battery cutoff switch. Keeps your battery from discharging during long periods of storage.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Don't forget the simple mod of blocking the pantry drawers so they don't roll out and pop the door open during travel! My son cut boards to fit, painted them white and put velcro on the sides of the boards and spots on the inside of the cabinet. Quick fix!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

H2oSprayer said:


> I reccomend the deck plates (from a marine/boat/rv store) mod. Since I have done it, its no bother at all turning on and off LP tanks as well as switching from front to back tank.


What are deck plates? I hate the fact that you have to remove the darn cover to furn on/off the LP tanks.
[/quote]

These are deckplates, they come in many sizes...you use them to create an access hole

http://www.westmarine.com/webapp/wcs/store...hallpartial/0/0


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Hi Veek!

Nothing more than what the others have said. My must have priorities - in order - would be the Quickie-Flush, battery cut-off switch and gutter extensions.

Good luck with the PDI, and enjoy your new Outback!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Here are the photos of the deck plates that I installed on my cover:

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/uploads/1..._1114993956.jpg

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/uploads/1..._1114994016.jpg

The big one on the side of the cover is for the gas grill.

I would have to say the top three would be:

Quickie Flush, Battery Cut off switch, and the deckplates.

Good luck,

Gary


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Fire44,
Great photos, thanks for posting those. I love the idea of deck plates to access the propane. removing and replacing that propane cover is a nightmare


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Fire44 said:


> Here are the photos of the deck plates that I installed on my cover:
> 
> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/uploads/1..._1114993956.jpg
> 
> ...


Gary, they look great, thanks for the pictures. Did you use the 4" or the 6"? Any problems with the top of the tank cover being rounded and the plates being flat? Did you screw or rivet them in place? Thanks for the info...


----------



## Veek (Jul 2, 2006)

Thanks everyone. I greatly appreciate all of your suggestions. I'll post later with the mods that I made.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

H2oSprayer said:


> Here are the photos of the deck plates that I installed on my cover:
> 
> http://www.outbackers.com/forums/uploads/1..._1114993956.jpg
> 
> ...


Gary, they look great, thanks for the pictures. Did you use the 4" or the 6"? Any problems with the top of the tank cover being rounded and the plates being flat? Did you screw or rivet them in place? Thanks for the info...
[/quote]

The ones on the top are 4" and the one on the side is 6". I did rivet them on and haven't had any problems yet. The top is curved so they sit high on the sides but....

One hint....I cut mine with a jigsaw and the plastic would reseal itself...I thought I was crazy because I would cut a circle and the center wouldn't come out!!!

Gary


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

I think that I'm in for the 4" plates on the top. We have a Gander Mountain right down the street, I bet they sell the plates. A quick stop at Lowes to pick up the rivets and the spare key lock box that NobleEagle shared with us and I should have a busy evening.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Replacing the electric cord that pulls out of the Outback with a plug that you simply plug power into. This will eliminate the need to stuff all that cord back into that small space.

Go here for pictures of the mod.

http://home.comcast.net/~tannerjim1/mods_cord.html


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Fire44 said:


> One hint....I cut mine with a jigsaw and the plastic would reseal itself...I thought I was crazy because I would cut a circle and the center wouldn't come out!!!
> 
> Gary


Looks like a good time to use the Zoto Zip

Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Fire44 said:


> One hint....I cut mine with a jigsaw and the plastic would reseal itself...I thought I was crazy because I would cut a circle and the center wouldn't come out!!!


Man! Never a camcorder around when you need one!
I remember this mod from before, Gary, and it looks as sweet as ever!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

